# Motorola Merckx on eBay--54cm



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Thought some of you guys might be interested to see this new posting on eBay. Pics are limited, but looks to be legit by the chomed stay and dropouts. Pretty good deal even at the buy it now price if it's legit! Too bad it's 8cm too small for me.....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7206816975&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------

